# Which breath test to take?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I read that there are 3 different breath tests for SIBO. One is supposed to be unreliable, and another is supposed to be pretty reliable. Since apparently most doctors don't have the tests "in stock", which one should I tell my doctor to order?The only one that I found is some sort of hydrogen breath test by Metabolic Solutions:http://www.metsol.com/bacterialovergrowth_breath_test.htmAny others out there?And does health insurance cover the breath test?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

The breath test listed in Dr. Pimentel's book is by Quintron. It's the test for Bacterial Overgrowth and done at home.Janice


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The lactulose breath test doesn't seem to be very accurate and has been called into question, in does it really reflect that people have sibo.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I've seen conflicting info. There are 3 tests: lactulose, glucose, xylose.Some people say lactulose is the most accurate and xylose is the least accurate.Other people say xylose is the most accurate and lactulose is the least accurate.


----------

